# Windows 8 and Later Store Development > Modern Windows Apps (Metro) >  Just a few days to Windows 8....

## Brad Jones

I've written a few articles counting down to Windows 8. These are posted on the blog listing at the bottom of the front page of Codeguru.com (www.codeguru.com).

If you have a chance, take a look and let me konw if I got anything wrong. Feedback is always good.

If you want to write on Windows 8, we are looking for good articles that dig deeper into the code.

Brad!

----------


## mlevi2538

lol me too.

----------

